# Looking to purchase RO/DI water in Mississauga



## manny2004 (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Looking to gain some assistance in finding a local source where I can purchase RO/DI water. I need about 5Gal every week for top up.

I know buying a unit will be ideal, however as I'm living in a condo its not a solution at this time.

Manny

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

manny2004 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking to gain some assistance in finding a local source where I can purchase RO/DI water. I need about 5Gal every week for top up.
> 
> ...


You can buy distilled water from Freshco or Sobeys or any other super market. 99 cents per gallon bottle at Freshco. I use these for my water changes and top ups for years and my tank has done well.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I live in a condo and got an under sink RODI unit. 20 minutes to install and I just walk to my kitchen sink anytime I need water. I know you only need 5gal/week but it'll save going out to the store and be more useful if you decide to upgrade.


----------



## manny2004 (Mar 17, 2006)

Syed said:


> You can buy distilled water from Freshco or Sobeys or any other super market. 99 cents per gallon bottle at Freshco. I use these for my water changes and top ups for years and my tank has done well.


Is distilled water the same as RO/DI? Sorry might be a stupid question .

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*RO/DI Water*

Hi Manny:

I have a RO/DI unit and store water in a 40 gallon container.
Live in Mississauga - Hurontario/Bristol area if interested.

You can text me on cell # 416-346 0771.

Thanks, Neil


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

manny2004 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking to gain some assistance in finding a local source where I can purchase RO/DI water. I need about 5Gal every week for top up.
> 
> ...


I also live in a condo and have a complete RO/DI machine that i simply hook up to the sink when I need it and disconnect it very easily with no mess for easy storage. 
Curious why this cant be done for you? It will save you a lot of money versus buying and lugging around 5 gallons of water from the store everytime.

As a side note
No, RODI is not the same as Distilled. RODI is much more pure which is why its recommended for our use.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I am in an apartment, and I hook it up to my bathroom faucet whenever I need to make water. There are tons of options for connecting it, you can even connect it to your fridge. You can't buy RO/DI water anywhere besides from another member or a fish store, as it is not appropriate for drinking.


----------



## oafguy (Jul 21, 2015)

manny2004 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking to gain some assistance in finding a local source where I can purchase RO/DI water. I need about 5Gal every week for top up.
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Waterville on Dundas near Erin Milld sells bulk. You can buy 50 five gallon jugs for 2.80 each. Best buy in town and good water


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey Manny, I think Canada Corals still sell zero TDS RO/DI and mixed Saltwater. I'd trust their RO/DI over any other retail source. Just bounce over to the sponsor forums or search CanadaCorals.com.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Canada corals!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

A lot of places that sell water sell it. You can have it delivered by companies that deliver water. Some supermarkets have ro/di, although i haven't seen it the few I used to see it at.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

duckhams said:


> Hey Manny, I think Canada Corals still sell zero TDS RO/DI and mixed Saltwater. I'd trust their RO/DI over any other retail source. Just bounce over to the sponsor forums or search CanadaCorals.com.


Thanks Elliot! 

We offer RO/DI water @ $0.50/gallon and pre-mixed saltwater using Tropic Marin Pro Reef @ $1.50/gallon.


----------



## manny2004 (Mar 17, 2006)

Great thank you everyone for so many options really appreciate the help for our community.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------

